# Perfect pants for pocket concealed carry.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

OK, not a fishing or boating tip but a tip none the less. No better place to post it.

Dockers style D2 have deep pockets with easy access on either side. My pocket carry fire arm is a Bersa Thunder .380 in a DeSantis leather holster or a Sticky Holster, Actually, the Sticky Holster works best. Absolutely no printing in the Sticky Holster. I forgot I had it in my pocket last week and drove 100 miles. So it is comfortable too.

The Bersa is quite a bit bigger than the Ruger LCP or the S&W MP Bodyguard .380. Way, way more accurate and easy to shoot too.

Inside the waist band is terribly uncomfortable for me.

There are a few pants designed for concealed carry. At least one of them looks like what a guy who was carrying would wear. I don't want to look "TACTICAL." I absolutely don't want anybody to know I am carrying. In this case, it does not pay to advertise.

IMHO, open carry is fine for our military and law enforcement officers. Very dumb for anybody else.


----------

